# Rizzuto Estileto find!



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Rummaging through some knives my father gave me after I graduated high school. My favorite has always been a pearl handled swing back switchblade. The blade is labeled Rizzuto Estileto Milano. My father most likely picked it up in the 60's when he was in the army. Anyone familiar with these blades? Blade is in good shape, the lock mechanism, & spring work perfect...I've had it buried in an old trunk for 10 years. I was thinking of trying to sharpen it up. It's a sweet lil knife, & it was a nice surprise to dig it up again


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I have my grandfathers machete from WW2 pacific area. A true treasure to me. Its nice sharp and rusted.


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Asteroid- Nice! Seems the older weapons hold up better than the new stuff. 

Honestly, when my dad "gifted" some knives to me, I wasn't interested in them, but figured I'd hold onto them anyways. Now that I'm getting older & my dad is almost 70, I've come to appreciate the things he's passed on...I also have one of his scratchy wool army blankets.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am familiar with those knives, and what you have is actually very valuable, ranging in value from $200 to $450, depending on the rarity, hand guards, and handle type. I have seen these sell for as much as $1000 at auction. If it has the ivory/white handles, you are looking at big money, potentially, to a collector. That knife could be a real collectible item.

You should check your state laws - in Alaska, possession of this outside of your home/dwelling is a misdemeanor. Just a friendly FYI. You also need to check Federal laws, which usually only come into play if you cross state lines with such knives. Again, just a friendly FYI.


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Verteidiger- I was one of those kids growing up, that was fascinated by old or unique looking things. That's probably why I have lots of collections ranging from knives, coins, & old Art Deco jewelry. For sentimental reasons I'd never part with any of my collectables, which would be troublesome when the SHTF, as I can't safely take it all with me. 

Will need to research the laws regarding carrying the knife, hoping to move out of AK so probably not best to carry through Canada.


----------

